# My Mice!



## Sun_dust (Nov 28, 2010)

These are my two mice, I'm planning to get one more, I hope to find a tri color mouse they are so pretty

This is Chip she's banded









This is millie I think she's tri-colored


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Millie looks to be a broken brindle, so she isnt a tri-color genetically. Tri-colours in the US are mainly all splashed based plus white spotting, and pretty much only in the hands of breeders so you likely won't find one in a pet store.


----------



## Sun_dust (Nov 28, 2010)

Yeah i figured, pet stores are horible when it comes to caring for mice. Thanks for telling me her color I was super curiouse about it.


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

they are both very pretty mice


----------

